# avere l'imbarazzo della scelta



## Isottalamora

Hola a todos!

No sé bien como traducir la frase "Il turista non avrà che l'imbarazzo della scelta su come trascorrere una piacevole vacanza"

"El turista no sabrá lo que escoger sobre la forma de pasar unas agradables vacaciones."??

Gracias!!


----------



## chlapec

Hola, yo lo diría así, más o menos: "*El turista sólo tendrá que tomarse la molestia de decidir en qué modo pasará unas vacaciones placenteras*".
Existen otras opciones. Recuerda que "non avrà che" debes traducirlo por "solo tendrá que"; en tu traducción la interpretación es confusa, parece dar a entender que el turista no encuentra ninguna opción que le agrade.


----------



## honeyheart

Mi propuesta:

"Lo único que tendrá que hacer el turista para pasar unas vacaciones placenteras será elegir una (cualquiera) de las opciones."


----------



## Geviert

Sarei d'accordo con la versione di Chlapec.


----------



## honeyheart

chlapec said:


> "*El turista sólo tendrá que tomarse la molestia de decidir en qué modo pasará unas vacaciones placenteras*".


Ma in questa frase il turista "decide", non "sceglie"; e l'imbarazzo non si prova quando uno decide, bensì quando uno deve scegliere fra diverse opzioni, e rimane un po' bloccato dalla perplessità.

Comunque ci vorrebbe contesto anche qui per essere certi.


----------



## Geviert

honeyheart said:


> Ma in questa frase il turista "decide", non "sceglie"; e l'imbarazzo non si prova quando uno decide, bensì quando uno deve scegliere fra diverse opzioni, e rimane un po' bloccato dalla perplessità.
> 
> Comunque ci vorrebbe contesto anche qui per essere certi.



Ma qui l'"imbarazzo" (della scelta) non ha nulla a che fare con delle perplessità e simili  (poi, dove la collochiamo, nella scelta oppure nella decisione, ormai è una seconda domanda). Il senso non è quello di "trovarsi/essere/mettere in imbarazzo", ma bensì quello della molestia, ostacolo provocato dal "dover" scegliere. Si sottintende una molestia "minima" (dover scegliere, la scelta appunto) difronte a molte possibilità allettanti.


----------



## Isottalamora

Il contesto qui è che nella località turistica ci sono tante strutture ricettive, tanti hotel, tanti locali, tante spiagge da avere l'imbarazzo della scelta! Non so se è più chiaro così.. ma il senso è che ci sono tante possibilità fra cui scegliere!


----------



## chlapec

Isottalamora said:


> Il contesto qui è che nella località turistica ci sono tante strutture ricettive, tanti hotel, tanti locali, tante spiagge da avere l'imbarazzo della scelta! Non so se è più chiaro così.. ma il senso è che ci sono tante possibilità fra cui scegliere!


Io lo avevo inteso così dal principio.


----------



## Geviert

Anch'io, oltre ad essere abbastanza chiaro direi.


----------



## honeyheart

Anch'io l'avevo interpretato così, e resto del medesimo parere: nella frase proposta da chlapec non c'è alcuna allusione alla scelta che il turista dovrà fare.  Ripeto: "decidere un modo" non è lo stesso di "scegliere fra tante possibilità", il primo concetto non implica per forza il secondo, neanche in spagnolo se ci pensate.

Volendo includere questa "molestia" recata dal dover scegliere, la frase andrebbe bene forse con qualche modifica:


chlapec said:


> "El turista sólo tendrá que tomarse la molestia de elegir entre las opciones disponibles/posibilidades ofrecidas/múltiples alternativas para pasar unas vacaciones placenteras."



Oppure:


chlapec said:


> "El turista sólo tendrá que molestarse en elegir cómo prefiere pasar unas vacaciones placenteras."


----------



## Geviert

No olvidemos que la expresión integral es "avere l'imbarazzo della scelta". En este sentido, se puede estar de acuerdo de que falte el énfasis de "la scelta" en la frase propuesta por Chlapec. Correcto. Bastará añadirlo. En qué medida "scelta" y "decisione" se impliquen conceptualmente entre ellos no creo que sea necesario debatir, en otro hilo (y en otra frase) tal vez. Si nos mantenemos en el sentido integral de la expresión (y no en una de sus partes, que no explica el sentido integral de la frase), lo que hace más pertinente la propuesta de Chaplec en relación a tu propuesta, Honey, no es tanto la diferencia entre "decidir" y "scelta" en la frase, sino la _concisión _de la misma. En tu propuesta das más espacio al énfasis interpretativo, algo que Chaplec no hace. En la extensión de tu versión, el sentido final se pierde en parte. Veamos:

 "El turista _sólo tendrá que tomarse la molestia de elegir...."
_
Desde mi punto de vista, esta versión de Chlapec retocada, cierra el debate sobre el correcto sentido de la expresión italiana. El sentido es conciso y pertinente ("sólo", "la molestia" y "scelta" son determinantes) y la frase es breve.

En cambio:

"Lo único que tendrá que hacer el turista para pasar unas vacaciones placenteras será elegir...."

En tu propuesta, hay sin duda alusión a la expresión "scelta", correcto y más apropiado, pero con ese " lo único que tendrá que hacer... será elegir", además de interpretar (como confirmas), se pierde todo el aspecto (formal) del "imbarazzo" en el sentido ya explicado de "única molestia", característico de esta expresión italiana.  El sentido de "tener que hacer es elegir" es _precriptivo _("tener que"), mientras el sentido de la frase que nos ocupa es exactamente lo opuesto (no tener que molestarse demasiado realmente, salvo la "molestia" de tener que eligir). En la versión de Chlapec, no hay interpretación. Esto determina para mí la pertinencia entre las dos versiones. 

Cordialmente


----------



## esteban

Un'altra possibilità:

"El turista tiene donde elegir si desea pasar unas vacaciones placenteras."

Saludos,
esteban


----------



## Geviert

esteban said:


> Un'altra possibilità:
> 
> "El turista tiene donde elegir si desea pasar unas vacaciones placenteras."
> 
> Saludos,
> esteban



Saludos Esteban,

gracias por participar. Entre tu versión y la Honey, considero pertinente la de Honey. Sobre cómo llegas a ese "tiene dónde elegir", que me sorprende un poco, nos compartirás la explicación apenas puedas. Gracias. 

Cordialmente


----------



## esteban

¡Hombre, Geviert, ni más faltara! La oración "Il turista non avrà che l'imbarazzo della scelta su..." tiene a mi juicio un matiz positivo que se pierde un poco en algunas propuestas que se han hecho. "Tener dónde elegir" quizás ponga más en evidencia el hecho de que el turista cuente con numerosas opciones. Con ello, no descarto los aportes de los demás ni tampoco considero que el mío es inmejorable. Il mio obiettivo è solo proporre altre possibilità perché Isottalamora abbia l'imbarazzo della scelta .

Saludos,
esteban


----------



## Isottalamora

¡Muchas gracias a todos!

Esteban non dubitare, sono molto "imbarazzata"


----------

